# Where is convert raw to jpg on mobile ios



## Dedutch

Hello Lightroom members 
This is my 1st query so please forgive if this is a repeat .
After doing a shoot of only raw files ; and down loading to the new iPad Pro ; i’m Stuck looking for the tool to convert to jpg . My edits are done and now I want to share them .
With iOS operating system on the mobile lightroom cc I can’t find the tool to save or export as jpg . It was in the library mode on lightroom classic ; where did this get hidden .
Please help . Thank you


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Select an image, then tap on the Share Sheet icon in the upper right corner. Choose 'Share'. That will render the image and then give you the change to save it in either small (2048 pixels wide) or full size. You can also use 'Open in' and send the rendered result to another iOS app that can process it further.


----------



## Dedutch

Many thanks Johan ! This works . I saved to Snapseed and it saves as a jpg . 
Last question since you’re doing great . Is there a way to select a group of  shots ? 
Command A doesn’t work or shift /select .


----------



## Dedutch

Dedutch said:


> Many thanks Johan ! This works . I saved to Snapseed and it saves as a jpg .
> Last question since you’re doing great . Is there a way to select a group of  shots ?
> Command A doesn’t work or shift /select .
> Btw ; I’m originally from Friesland . I see you’re  in Netherlands .  Greeting to you and yours . And Badank .


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Dedutch said:


> Many thanks Johan ! This works . I saved to Snapseed and it saves as a jpg .
> Last question since you’re doing great . Is there a way to select a group of  shots ?
> Command A doesn’t work or shift /select .


Selecting multiple images is possible, with a maximum of 15. With a grid of images showing, first tap on the three dots in the upper right corner and choose ‘Select’.  Now you can select them by tapping on them, and then export them by tapping the Share Sheet (that is now at the bottom).


----------



## Dedutch

Got it ; thank you Johan .  I’ll do more reading about the different versions of lightroom. It was very confusing at the start because Adobe has been careless of how they named each one . It’s getting clearer for me . This forum is a great help ! Much appreciated.


----------



## MarkNicholas

Dedutch said:


> Got it ; thank you Johan .  I’ll do more reading about the different versions of lightroom. It was very confusing at the start because Adobe has been careless of how they named each one . It’s getting clearer for me . This forum is a great help ! Much appreciated.



It was a little confusing at the start but at the end of the day there are only 2 versions.


----------



## MarkNicholas

JohanElzenga said:


> Selecting multiple images is possible, with a maximum of 15. With a grid of images showing, first tap on the three dots in the upper right corner and choose ‘Select’.  Now you can select them by tapping on them, and then export them by tapping the Share Sheet (that is now at the bottom).


On my IPhone I can select as many photos as I like in LRCC.


----------



## Dedutch

Thanks guys ; I’m slowly figuring it out. And sorry for the Adobe remark .


----------



## Jim Wilde

MarkNicholas said:


> On my IPhone I can select as many photos as I like in LRCC.


I think you can select as many as you like, but I think there is (or was) a limit of 15 when trying to export.


----------



## MarkNicholas

Jim Wilde said:


> I think you can select as many as you like, but I think there is (or was) a limit of 15 when trying to export.


I just emailed 52 photos to myself using the share feature... smallest size possible. Not tried with Instagram or WhatsApp though.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Yes, checking back the change to remove the 15 limit was made in the August update.


----------

